# Harte Nuss mit XML und JDOM



## sparkitny (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:

XML encoding bzw. decoding klappt nicht.

Ich habe da ein Programm geschrieben. 

Mit einem Editor erstelle ich Sprachkurse bzw. Lektionen. Zur Repräsentation benutze ich XML und setze in meinem Programm den 

XMLOutputter auf encoding UTF-8 (also format.setEncoding("UTF-8"); ) 

Hab auch schon den output selbst modifiziert und den Stream auf UTF-8 gesetzt.

Wenn ich jetzt diese Datei mit meinem anderen Programm öffne, dass mir die Sprachkurse darstellt, bekomme ich nur Vierecke anstatt ä,ö,é, usw. Also alle Sondezeichen hauen nicht hin. Jetzt kommt das Kuriose. Wenn ich die Datei wieder mit dem Editor öffne, werden die Sonderzeichen dargestellt obwohl (und das ist das seltsame) ich die exakt selbe Klasse zum Lesen benutze. Ich bin schlicht und ergreifend am Verzweifeln was das angeht.

Das Programm kann man sich auf www.jlanguagelearn.com runterladen.

Mit dem Editor kann man bsp. eine Conjugation-Lesson erstellen. Die wird dann im Ordner storedLessons abgespeichert. Kopiert man diesen ertstellten Ordner nun in units und startet das andere Programm, dann kann man das oben geschilderte sehen. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand dabei helfen. Ich stehe natürlich zur Rede und Antwort falls jemand genaueres wissen muss.


----------



## HoaX (4. Mrz 2008)

wieso so umständlich? gib uns was kurzes ausführbares wie dus versuchst ...


----------



## Murray (4. Mrz 2008)

Du schreibst also irgendwie eine Datei und öffnest sie in zwei verschiedenen Programmen, wobei der Code zum Einlesen der Datei in beiden Fällen der gleiche ist; trotzdem ist die Darstellung einmal richtig und einmal falsch - stimmt das soweit? Wenn das so ist (und bei beiden Programmen auch die sonstigen Randbedingung wie das Locale übereinstimmen), dann kann es wohl nicht am Lesen (und erst Recht nicht am Schreiben) liegen, sondern eher an der Darstellung. Wie erfolgt die denn?


----------

